# Any members near Hamilton? I need a favour please.



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Do we have any members living near Hamilton in Scotland please. I am looking at getting a new to me car, but as I live 4 hours away from one I am considering, I was wondering if a kind fellow member would pop along and give it a quick look at please.

Its nothing special but to me it is a fair chunk of cash to drop on a car and loose if it turns out to be a lemon.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I live 15 mins from hamilton, drop me a PM bud


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

PM sent Brian


----------

